# Steelplinker Dueling Tree



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

I found a great independent company that specializes in making steel targets for air gun enthusiasts. All their products are cnc'd out of quality materials and replacement parts are in my opinion very affordable. This dueling tree cost me $71.29 including shipping. If you have shopped around for dueling trees I'm sure you have found that they are two heavy duty for slingshots to move the paddles AND they are from $250-600! I'm elated to finally have a well designed and machined, high quality dueling tree. This will be coming with me to Blue Skeen's and ECST. Check it out in action:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like a quality set up . Nice small targets . :thumbsup:


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Who's the company ? And how can you buy one?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good find! That looks like it works really well. There was no rebound when the paddles swapped sides. Thanks for showing this.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

sweet set up :headbang:


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Cjw said:


> Who's the company ? And how can you buy one?


The company is Steelplinkers. They have tons of quality affordable targets that should hold up to ALOT of abuse. Plus they sell replacements parts. I'm thinking of the quadrant target next. Here is a link to their homepage:

http://www.steelplinkers.com


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

CanH8r,

Is this the dueling tree for airguns that is for sale here:

http://www.steelplinkers.com/DuelingTree.html

or is it something they custom built?

Does the ammo continue past the paddle or bounce back? What size ammo, and do you see different results with different ammo/bands (some always bounce back, some don't activate paddles, etc.)?

The ad above says the targets are adjustable in strength; I'm assuming you have them set at the lowest strength?

Thanks,

Mark.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

One very nice project! There's some time involved in that one. Is the black center piece metal or plastic? If plastic would it stand up to steelie hits?


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Nobodo said:


> CanH8r,
> Is this the dueling tree for airguns that is for sale here:
> http://www.steelplinkers.com/DuelingTree.html
> or is it something they custom built?
> ...


Yes that's the one. I bought the smaller 4 paddle one. No modifications were made. It depends on where you hit the paddle Mark. I knew there would be a certain amount of bounce back. Nothing that ever came close to coming back at me. Even when I hit the solid middle piece instead of the paddles (not saying it can't happen by any means). Some of the ammo blasted through and ended up in my catchy. If you hit close to the inside of the paddle it bounced back but not far. For me the important thing was that my normal target set up and ammo could work the mechanism. Watch the vid if you can, I used normal 3/8 and my target tbg band cuts.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Chuck Daehler said:


> One very nice project! There's some time involved in that one. Is the black center piece metal or plastic? If plastic would it stand up to steelie hits?


The whole thing, stand frame and paddles are all steel and extremely well made. I had to bolt the frame to the stand and then the brackets/ paddle housings to the frame.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Looks awesome! Those are some smalls targets and you were nailing em!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

That's a lot of good stuff and Cheap!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

That's awesome. Looks like a blast. U sure r a good shooter


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Checked out the site , going to have to order a couple of things.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

That looks great! I'll add that to my Christmas list. If I can wait that long


----------

